# The upcoming Godfather Trilogy release.



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Unfortunately, it is not HD, but a remastered release of I and II, thus the ~$40 price. I was extremely disappointed with the original box set. It looks like a 30 year old copy was used for the transfer, and the audio was done in an echo chamber. I had not watched any of them since I bought my Sammy. I loaded GF I first in the PS3, bad, the in the A2, just as bad. I have not tried II or III yet.

I was disappointed when I searched for the HD releases only to find out that the Amazon listing was an error.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Maybe this will finally be a good time for me to actually see the films. I'm sure some of you are shaking your heads at me for never seeing them. (I didn't see Jaws until 2 years ago. :grin

Yes, like many other films I should have seen, all 3 Godfather films probably sit close to the top of that list. I had read mixed reviews of the previous DVD releases, and thus had mixed feelings about seeing them.

It is a shame for those capable that it won't be released in HD *yet*, but it is only a matter of time. If this is a new remaster, I highly doubt that they would have taken the time for a new transfer and audio mix just to do so in 480i/p and straight Dolby Digital/DTS. More than likely, the remaster is HD and could show up whenever they wanted on Blu-ray.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I sure hope so. I wonder if Paramount is waiting for the profile 2.0 players as they have a new website holder up.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

Probably just there for the new DVD release.

So far neither Paramount or Uni have made any BluRay announcements. Last I read elsewhere, it could be 2009 before they do.


----------

